# New owner of an 02 Maxima SE



## -Cp (Apr 28, 2011)

Picked it up today - runs like a champ - the motor and tranny still "feel" really strong - even at 168k on them.

A few questions for a newbie like myself 
- Is there a "cheap place" to order OEM parts? 
- What's the normal life expectancy of the motor/tranny?
- Is it just me, or does the Bose system sound like garbage? 

The steering wheel vibrates while driving at freeway speeds - not sure about that... So far, pretty happy with it..


----------



## Scottwax (Mar 19, 2011)

There is a parts guy for Nissan that is on maxima.org (which for some reason has been down the last two days so I can't find the link to him) who sells OEM parts at a lower price than anyone else does. 

You should be able to get 200k miles out of the automatic with regular fluid changes, probably 300k miles out of the engine if you change the oil regularly and don't beat on it constantly. 

The Bose system sounds a lot better if you bump the treble up all the way and either only play CDs or run your iPod/MP3 player through it. 

The steering wheel vibration could simply be unbalanced tires.


----------

